# Question about surges



## gfinfla (Sep 10, 2020)

So I've only been driving for about 3 months and only gone thru a few surge zones. Mostly just a few dollars but one about $10.

Lately I've been working an area between 11-3pm making around $20/ hour. So I'm doing the same today and drop off some food and notice my screen lit up. I'm already at $4 surge but hual but to the center which is $16 and get the notice about next trip paying $16 more.

Here's my questions. Am I supposed to stay in that area until I get a ride or can I drive thru back towards where I want to be? The surge was a residential area and I stage in a commercial area with a lot of restaurants. It's now been an hour and a half without anything and thats extremely rare for this area. 
I'm getting screwed right and not getting another ride or delivery until I log out and lose the surge amount?


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Vegas here ... what's a Surge? 😂😂😂


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

gfinfla said:


> So I've only been driving for about 3 months and only gone thru a few surge zones. Mostly just a few dollars but one about $10.
> 
> Lately I've been working an area between 11-3pm making around $20/ hour. So I'm doing the same today and drop off some food and notice my screen lit up. I'm already at $4 surge but hual but to the center which is $16 and get the notice about next trip paying $16 more.
> 
> ...


You will carry that surge with you wherever you go. I would drive towards the higher dollar amount. Once it sticks to you you have to accept the next request or it may be gone. If you are in the high dollar zone AND a long trip comes FROM WITHIN that area you may get a multiplier for extra money for the distance. I would say in my area i would hold tight in that surge zone on the outside chance of a long trip. You have to accept the next ping or that bonus money could be gone. Baby your transmission and use gas and brakes sparingly if you can. Good luck !


----------



## gfinfla (Sep 10, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You will carry that surge with you wherever you go. I would drive towards the higher dollar amount. Once it sticks to you you have to accept the next request or it may be gone. If you are in the high dollar zone AND a long trip comes FROM WITHIN that area you may get a multiplier for extra money for the distance. I would say in my area i would hold tight in that surge zone on the outside chance of a long trip. You have to accept the next ping or that bonus money could be gone. Baby your transmission and use gas and brakes sparingly if you can. Good luck !


Thanks for the feedback. I do realize I can't decline,cancel or go off line without losing the surge amount but it's now been 2 and half hours and nothing. They obviously aren't giving me a ride lol, but i'm not turning it off. I'm home now btw ( i live very close to the busy area and would normally have no problems getting rides or deliveries from here). 
I guess my lesson learned for the day is stay away from surges 

One more question. If you have a surge attached and get a ping for a ride and the pax cancels after 4-5 minutes. Would you get the surge amount and or would it still be available to you?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

gfinfla said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I do realize I can't decline,cancel or go off line without losing the surge amount but it's now been 2 and half hours and nothing. They obviously aren't giving me a ride lol, but i'm not turning it off. I'm home now btw ( i live very close to the busy area and would normally have no problems getting rides or deliveries from here).
> I guess my lesson learned for the day is stay away from surges :smiles:
> 
> One more question. If you have a surge attached and get a ping for a ride and the pax cancels after 4-5 minutes. Would you get the surge amount and or would it still be available to you?


I don't have a reason why you aren't getting a ping but it happens
I wish I was sitting at home on a $16 surge now.
If the pax cancels you should still have it, 
I wouldn't be in a hurry to noshow someone sitting on that sticky though


----------



## gfinfla (Sep 10, 2020)

Well I logged off because i do have to go somewhere soon and lost the surge after 3 hours of waiting. Signed right back in just to see and sure enough less than 5 minutes later I get pinged. Had to decline. I have screen shots of everything and all times. Not sure there is anything or anyone to complain about this but I damm sure wouldn't waste my time chasing surges anymore.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

I learned early, thanks much to this website, never to chase surges.
When i have done it, it usually disappears as i arrive. 
That sucks having it for 3 hours, and then log off and back on and get immediate ping ;(


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You will carry that surge with you wherever you go. I would drive towards the higher dollar amount. Once it sticks to you you have to accept the next request or it may be gone. If you are in the high dollar zone AND a long trip comes FROM WITHIN that area you may get a multiplier for extra money for the distance. I would say in my area i would hold tight in that surge zone on the outside chance of a long trip. You have to accept the next ping or that bonus money could be gone. Baby your transmission and use gas and brakes sparingly if you can. Good luck !


Yep...but don't leave far.
They'll give you a 27 minutes away pickup and you decline and end with zero in a zero area. 
I had for the top dollar and sit


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TCar said:


> I learned early, thanks much to this website, never to chase surges.
> When i have done it, it usually disappears as i arrive.
> That sucks having it for 3 hours, and then log off and back on and get immediate ping ;(


I only chase the surge. 
See my post old driver under this subject.
nobody should listen to that general advice. 
Every place is different
You need to figure out what's best for you and your specific area.
Here with average ride 3.75 miles at .60, average three rides per hour Without surge it's not worth leaving the house &#128514;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Don't chase the surge&#128514;
Today three hours seven trips
90 bucks 30 an hour
42 of it in surge (every trip)
With no surge 48 16 an hour? Before gas and expenses
F that

30 in fare is 4.28 avg per ride
You can't make a living doing that


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

gfinfla said:


> So I've only been driving for about 3 months and only gone thru a few surge zones. Mostly just a few dollars but one about $10.
> 
> Lately I've been working an area between 11-3pm making around $20/ hour. So I'm doing the same today and drop off some food and notice my screen lit up. I'm already at $4 surge but hual but to the center which is $16 and get the notice about next trip paying $16 more.
> 
> ...


Or, if you're delivering food, you'll discover that the surge system is broken and you won't be paid for it.


----------



## Turnrightuphere (Oct 16, 2020)

A lot of this has to do with FAKE SURGE. See my latest post to learn more.


----------

